# Early Multi Speed Hub Identification - Exploded Views



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 5, 2022)

Like many of you fine folk I am fascinated by the multi and variable speed hubs produced from the late 19th and early 20th century. 

One caveat of my fascination is that it comes with a heavy dose of ignorance on my part, which leads me to this thread. 

I would like to compile as many 'exploded view' images of early multi speed hubs showing the varying internal hardware setups for the purposes of future identification. 

If you have a positively identified multi speed hub that you are up for dismantling for the sake of group-education those images would be welcomed but ideally this thread will be primarily populated with period advertisements, schematics, patent prints etc. 

I will get it rolling with a couple from my digital archive:


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 5, 2022)

First up- 
Ca. 1905 "Standard" Two Speed hub 
This hub uses a 'plunger' knuckle setup seemingly very similar to the style Sturmey Archer came to use.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 5, 2022)

This ca. 1895 "Bi-Gear" hub is wild. 
I have never seen a surviving example to know if those gears shown here are actually exposed or if there would have been some sort of dust cover as you would expect. 
In the right context though this advert could at least help identify an otherwise unknown-unknown.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

Considering the number of these Corin 'Model 10' Two Speed hubs that have come to light in the past few months I have some hope other crazy multi-speed hubs will 'rear' their heads soon.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

Another Bi-Gear explosion, this one from 1897 though so we may see some discrepancies between this design and the design from two years or so prior.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 6, 2022)

Ca. 1902 'Garrand' two speed components, a more crude explosion 'cut' than I wish it was but perhaps it will still come in handy one day.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 8, 2022)

Here is an interesting one - from a US cycling publication discussing the pending release of a Sturmey variable three speed hub. 
They refer to it as using 'crypto' tech.... bet they were using block chain too.... we are so ahead of the curve guys.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 8, 2022)

Crypto refers to the Crypto Bantam geared ordinary, which used planetary gears make a small wheel front drive machine practical.  The US built Telegram used the same principle.
https://onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk/1897-crypto-bantam-f-d-safety-no-2/


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 8, 2022)

Here's a start might have more. 

Standard:



Columbia 2 spd chainless:



Orient:


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 8, 2022)

More bi gear: 



J&R frictionless changeable bicycle gear:



There's also that hill climber chainless with the three speed (I believe 1904) but I can't find a picture in my stash at the moment.


----------



## andybee75 (Feb 8, 2022)

Really old ND 2-gear hub, info please | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Hi, can anyone date this hub, please? Must be rare? Got a swedish patent text on the brake arm. I found out that the swedish ND patent was granted in 28 of january 1899.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Rustngrease (Feb 23, 2022)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Here's a start might have more.
> 
> Standard:View attachment 1566843
> 
> ...



That Waltham is awesome, any relation to the watch company


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Mar 8, 2022)

Found another supposed two speed. No idea what it is.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jul 6, 2022)




----------

